# Epcot Food & Wine Festival Questions



## suzanne (Sep 30, 2011)

We plan to attend the Food & Wine Festival on Saturday, Nov. 12th. I know this is last weekend for it, but our only day to go is that Saturday and I know it will be crowded. This will be our first time for the festival so was wondering if any TUGGERS have been that can tell us what to expect? Do we just stop at whatever booth interest us and pay at the booth for what we try or do we have to buy a preset ticket? If so where do we buy the tickets? What prices are usually charged for food/wine/beer?

Suzanne


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 30, 2011)

If you pay only for what you get at each booth, you'll get a lot of change or CC charges.
IMHO, its better to buy a "gift" card (various amounts) or add to your card at any booth.
Signs will explain your options.

We tried to be frugal loading $xx on the cards, thinking we'd stop when the $$ ran out.
Ha! Whatever $$ seems good at the start, you'll use 2-3x as much before the day is done.
IOW, be generous with yourself.

Also, don't worry 'bout getting plastered. Its a long way 'round the the lake, but managable.


----------



## Pedro (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm sure you will like the Food and Wine festival.  It will get crowded, especially the first and the last weeks of the festival.  We usually go 2 or 3 times every year, and we try to taste something different every time.  You pay at the booth, and since most purchases are for small dollar amounts, you just swipe your credit card and get a receipt.  You don't even need to sign it.  Of course, you can also pay with cash.

If you want to make it a meal, be prepared to spend a lot of money.  The portions are very small for the price (last year it was around $4 per portion).  We'll see what it is this time.  We were planing on going tomorrow, but I think we'll go to Animal Kingdom instead because it gets very crowded on the first day of the festival.  

The big question is: *"How authentic is the food*?"
A few years ago they had a booth from Peru, and I know peruvian food very well.  The two or three different things I tried were very good, they tasted great, but I would have never guessed what they were if hadn't read what I had ordered.  It was nowhere close to the real thing.  

Enjoy the festival!


----------



## Sea Six (Sep 30, 2011)

We go every year - one of our favorite times at Disney.  We schedule our trip to be there when one of our favorite bands is playing an "eat to the beat" show.  Anyway, my advice is to read thru all the menus (there are 29 food stations this year):

http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/me...WineFestival/2011-food-and-wine-guide-map.pdf

Decide what you want and what you don't want.  In other words, if you know where all the good stuff is, you won't fill up on things you may not like.  Also, get a gift card pre-loaded with at least $100.  They design these things to be worn on your wrist to make it oh so easy to pay for your food and wine.  The only problem with going at the end of the show is that some of the artist collectibles will be sold out.  No problem, the Festival of the Masters begins at Downtown Disney that same weekend, so there is much to see!


----------



## suzanne (Oct 1, 2011)

Thank you all for the help. I am going to print off the menus for each place so when we get there we will already know what we want to sample and where. The day we are there Big Voodoo Daddy is supposed to be the entertainer for Eat to the Beat. I have no idea who that is or what type of music they play. What time does the show usually start?

Thanks again for your help.

Suzanne


----------



## Pedro (Oct 1, 2011)

The show times are:
*Show Times:* Daily at 5:15 p.m., 6:30 p.m. and 7:45 p.m.


----------



## suzanne (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks for the info Pedro. We will try to catch the 5:15 or 6:15 show. DH still tires easily so we will be leaving park early so he can rest.

Suzanne


----------



## PigsDad (Oct 1, 2011)

suzanne said:


> The day we are there Big Voodoo Daddy is supposed to be the entertainer for Eat to the Beat. I have no idea who that is or what type of music they play.


Actually, its Big _Bad _Voodoo Daddy, and they are a great swing band.  I saw them several years ago when they came to our city -- I think you will enjoy them.  Check out their web site for more info.

Kurt


----------



## Sea Six (Oct 1, 2011)

Big Bad Voodoo Daddy is a big band playing the hits of the 40's.  They are EXCELLENT if you love music from that era.  Check out this site and let the sound track play - you will know right away what to expect:

http://www.bbvd.com/theatre_home.html

Also, you can save the link I posted above as a .pdf file and zoom in so you can read it easier.  We are going 11/6 for a few days to see Air Supply.  I can't tell you how many great shows we've seen at this Festival!  Great time!

If you have time, do check out the art show Festival of the Masters at Downtown Disney.  The artists with displays there are by invitation only and had to win blue ribbons in local competition in order to participate.  There are also dozens of chalk artists doing artwork on the sidewalks.  Park by Cirque de Soleil and walk in from the west side where most of the action is, then ride the water taxi over to the East side to see more of the chalk art.  The Hospitality tent is in the area by Planet Hollywood.


----------



## Sea Six (Oct 1, 2011)

One more thought - when you review the menu, note there are several things to choose from at each station.  You can get more bang for your buck if you order one thing and your spouse orders another.  My wife specializes in the dessert menu.  If you are a collector, they offer a "Passport" that you can get stamps from all the different countries you visit, just like the real thing.  They will stamp your passport even if you don't buy anything.  My wife likes to get a stamp from every country for her scrapbook.


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 1, 2011)

I endorse the idea of each choosing something different to share.
Also: Don't feel the need to limit yourself to what you've chosen.
Sometimes, trying something on impulse pays off (sometimes not).

At the concert, you may see a line develop early by the waterfront.
IME, standing in line is unnecessary. Even after most or all of those
are seated, we have found plenty of good center seats available.


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 1, 2011)

[duplicate post]


----------



## suzanne (Oct 3, 2011)

Thank you all so mjuch for your help and tips. TUGGERS are the BEST

Suzanne


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 3, 2011)

I love the bands Epcot brings in for Flower Power and Eat to the Beat.  These are the best reasons to go at those times of year.  In April, my stepsister (my own age) and I so enjoyed seeing Paul Revere and the Raiders.  

We were like teenagers again, and we are 56 years old.  My stepdad, Colleen's hubby, and Rick were not as impressed and kept making fun of us for acting silly and screaming.  

The next week, Colleen went back home to Georgia, and I enjoyed Davy Jones by myself (Monkees).  She was so jealous.


----------



## kjsgrammy (Oct 3, 2011)

Talent312 said:


> I endorse the idea of each choosing something different to share.
> Also: Don't feel the need to limit yourself to what you've chosen.
> Sometimes, trying something on impulse pays off (sometimes not).
> 
> ...



Totally agree with Talent312.  We have gone to many concerts, including Christmas shows, and have NEVER stood in line.  Just walked in close to concert time and have always found decent seats (you won't get front row seats trying this obviously, but decent middle, halfway back, seats usually).

Enjoy!  We will be in Orlando for 2 weeks - Oct. 21st - Nov. 4th, taking in the F&W, PGA Children's Network golf tournament (free to passholders), and seeing Cirque de Solei (sp) (also discounted for passholders!) for the 1st time!  So looking forward to our trip.  Any other TUG member there during this time and want to meet up for drinks somewhere?


----------



## Sea Six (Oct 4, 2011)

I've seen so many shows there, so many big names, and the only 2 shows I couldn't get into without standing in line were Rick Springfield and the Candlelight Procession.


----------

